# Just tried precise 3rd generation



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Just got it in the mail, 0.7 thickness. Well, I guess it's only gzk which is so light for its thickness. 0.7 precise 3rd generation, cut the same as gzk 0.72, is much much harder to draw, and of course fast as heck. 
I will cut it 18/12 next, as 20/15 is too much, and I will try 0.6 thickness next time I get some rubber, which will be long, as I have too much stocked right now.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm new to precise bands. I have gone through 12 bandsets of precise, and I don't know which gen rubber it is.

It seems that it takes about 15-30 shots to break in, then they start to have a pretty consistant stretch, so accuracy is good. The retraction doesn't seem to be as fast as thereaband gold, nor does it seem to last as long (as many shots) as tbg, but this may be due to this batch of precise that I got, idk. I don't max out the stretch because when I do, it seems that the bands rip up right away.

As stated, I'm still new to precise, but have about 48 more bandsets to try out, and also some rolls coming in to try out different tapers, so my opinion of the stuff may change.

The affordable cost of precise rubber is a good selling point, but at this time I prefer theraband gold to precise latex. Is it the general consensus that precise is better, than theraband gold? does it last as long? Is it slower or faster?

Your post came up as I was pondering these questions, thanks

-nicholson


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

It is cheaper than tbg for sure, but concerning speed and longevity I am not sure, as I haven't used tbg in months.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Is it really cheaper than TBG???? If TBG last longer that might mean that one goes through fewer band sets than with that other stuff. Are we really searching for cheap or quality and performance?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

RenegadeShooter said:


> Is it really cheaper than TBG???? If TBG last longer that might mean that one goes through fewer band sets than with that other stuff. Are we really searching for cheap or quality and performance?


It is cheaper per bandset made. Now, durability is an issue of course, but I don't believe precise lasts less shots. I do think that Treefork said that tbg lasts more, but if that's the case, then it is probably because tbg shoots a bit slower per pound drawn.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> 20/15 is too much


Too much for what :shocked:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > 20/15 is too much
> ...


I mean it's too much draw weight compared to gzk 0.72  And it's way too fast for 10m anyway ☺


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

GZK is almost too comfortable, makes all others feel too stiff 

That's why I have four package 0,72 waiting...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It would be interesting to see some comparisons between TBG, GZK and Precise V3 when bands are adjusted to give the same draw weights. The thickness for the Precise might need to be less to compare bands with similar widths. Maybe a .55mm Precise would be a better comparison than .70mm.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is what I have for .55mm *Precise V2* and 3/8" steel.

*Precise Yellow .55mm*

*3/8" Steel*

7/8" x 5/8" x 6 1/2" length

Draw weight = 9 lb, 9 oz

Draw length = 32"

3/8" steel = 212 fps

*3/8" Steel*

Various band cuts for .55mm Precise

*#1* --- 13/16" x 5/8" x 7 1/4" --- 9 lb, 9 oz --- *209 fps*

*#2* --- 3/4" x 5/8" x 7 1/8" --- 9 lb, 6 oz --- *208 fps*

*#3* --- 3/4" x 5/8" x 7 3/8" --- 9 lb, 0 oz --- *204 fps*

*#4* --- 13/16" x 5/8" x 7 1/8" --- 9 lb, 10 oz --- *207 fps*

I have some old numbers for TBG but not with tapers. This was the old .030" TBG. Unfortunately I didn't record the draw weights for the amber latex but it was over 10 pounds for the 7/8" width. The TBG and amber latex lasted a long time but went soft after a while. Speeds would drop.

*TB-Gold *

Band cut = 3/4" straight x 7 1/2" long
Draw weight = 10 lb 9.6 oz @ 32"
Ammo = 3/8" steel

Speed = 198 fps

*.030" Amber Latex (from Tex)*
3/4" straight x 7 1/2" length 
3/8" steel = 194

*.030" Amber Latex (from Tex)*

7/8" straight x 7 1/2" length 
3/8" steel = 206


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks Northerner! 3rd generation is very similar to the 2nd, to the point that I think only the colours and the package changed.
If you remember, in an older thread, we compared tbg to gzk 0.8, and at the same draw weights gzk was faster. 
If I hazard a guess, at similar draw weight, the stiffer rubber will be faster, as it will essentially be thinner, and with a higher density. 
If my assumptions are correct, the best choice would very likely be 0.55 or 0.5 precise for 3/8 steel.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I ordered some precise orange/yellow .75mm about a month ago. Up to this point, my experience with flat bands has been TBG and some various generic exercise bands from the big boxes. All I can say so far is that this precise .75mm is lasting longer than any other flat bands that I ever shot. Up to this point, I switched over to 1842 tubes because they lasted way longer for me. This precise stuff just may bring me back to flats.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I have been trying 3rd gen precise, 0.5 and 0.75. Not sure if it is me or not, but I have found they differ in optimum active lengths. I would be eager to hear if others have seen anything like this- seems a bit odd to me. When I got them optimized they were both quite fast for me.

I have been shooting the 0.5 (25-20 or 27-18 taper) with a 6" active for my 29" draw, ~480% elongation. With this I have been getting ~265 fps with 5/16" and 220-230 fps with 3/8" steel. Both of which seem really good to me and right up there with SS 0.5, what I had been shooting mostly.

I tried the same setup with the 0.75 and was only getting 3/8" steel to go marginally faster, but the band felt like it still had stretch in it. I shortened to 5.75" then 5.5" active and it "feels" like it is stretched to a good place. Also shoots the 3/8" better, ~245-250 fps. About on par with SS 0.8.

All on the same frame- I got a second Taurus TTF and set one up with the 0.5 and the other with the 0.75, so isn't a difference in frame geometry.

I then tried shortening the 0.5 and it "felt" to me like no go, it felt maxed at 6" active with a stretch factor of ~480%. In my hands the 0.5 does really well here while the 0.75 likes to stretch more, like to 520% or maybe more. Haven't tried shortening the 0.75 bands any further but it may have more to give. For now I am pretty happy with it getting 3/8" steel up around 250 fps from a 29" draw.

I haven't measured draw weights yet.

Have tried with two different bandsets with each thickness with the same results. Not exhaustive but seems consistent so far.

And both seem to be durable at these lengths. Didn't count but put well over 100 shots through fresh second sets for each this weekend while confirming what I saw with the first sets. Both are still crisp, no signs of early wear, and still spitting them out.

Seems odd to me that different thicknesses of the same brand latex would have different optimal stretch factors. Maybe a difference imparted by the different dyes? Or maybe I got odd rolls? Or maybe something peculiar to me?

I got online and started looking up suggested elongation factors for different bands. I see them advertised as having different optimal elongation factors for different brands but not varying by thickness within a brand / type. Some were relatively short like Gong Chi green at 4.8 and some like GZK green were longer at 6.2. I have tried the Gong Chi and it performs as advertised for speed. It also feels stiff as I sort of expect for the relatively small elongation factor. I haven't tried the GZK but am very curious to look at some now. I wasn't able to find a recommended elongation factor for the precise 3rd gen but am curious to know if anyone has seen one.

I am curious to know if anyone else has seen this or similar with different thicknesses of the same latex having different optimum stretch factors.

Related, this has also gotten me thinking about whether or not bands with higher stretch factors perform better, especially for people with shorter draw lengths- the idea being the band with the shorter active length would have a longer power stroke. My experience to date suggests not, but my experience to date is also quite limited. Any thoughts or feedback greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I have been trying 3rd gen precise, 0.5 and 0.75. Not sure if it is me or not, but I have found they differ in optimum active lengths.


Thicker bands, heavier draw weight if cut to same dimension as thinner.

If You want to use same active length, You have to use narrower taper.



High Desert Flipper said:


> Related, this has also gotten me thinking about whether or not bands with higher stretch factors perform better, especially for people with shorter draw lengths- the idea being the band with the shorter active length would have a longer power stroke.


I would say bands with higher strerch factor are not performing better.

Biggest difference is the feel when draw back (draw feels smoother).

Gong Chi Green 0,7 (best performance 450%) is a very good example.

Longer active, but shoots fast.


----------

